# Mr. Hardwick's: HARDSHOTS - Exclusive giveaway eciggsa



## method1 (26/1/18)

To celebrate the launch of our DIY range, Mr. Hardwick's
is going to give away 3 RODEO HARDSHOTS.
*To enter, simply PM me @method1 with an idea or flavour profile
that you'd like to see in one-shot form.*
Winners will be chosen by random draw.
The competition is only open to eciggsa members.
The one-shot can be pre-mixed on request.
Entries close on Tuesday 6th February 2018
​

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (28/1/18)

This is great @method1 

When does this competition close?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (28/1/18)

Silver said:


> This is great @method1
> 
> When does this competition close?



Thanks, OP updated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (28/1/18)

Hi @method1 - PM sent -

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (28/1/18)

Max said:


> Hi @method1 - PM sent -



Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/18)

@method1 , pm sent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/18)

PM sent @method1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/1/18)

Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

And done! Awesome idea @method1 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (29/1/18)

Thanks for all the entries, keep 'em coming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (29/1/18)

Sent my PM @method1 
Great Giveaway - Thank you for the chance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## @cliff (29/1/18)

Done

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (30/1/18)

Great suggestions so far, thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (31/1/18)

Sent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (31/1/18)

Did I win yet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (1/2/18)

Some really interesting ideas being submitted, more please!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (2/2/18)

Can everyone please stop entering, as I have mentioned before, I am the reason for @mrhardwicks success as DDD has been my ADV for over a year. Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## GregF (4/2/18)

done

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Huffapuff (4/2/18)

Done! Can't believe I almost missed this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

Pm sent!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (4/2/18)

Pm sent!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/2/18)

One day to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

method1 said:


> One day to go!


I reckon we’re all very excited not only for the comp but for the release of more Hardshots

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (5/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I reckon we’re all very excited not only for the comp but for the release of more Hardshots



Thanks, the next one should be ready very soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/2/18)

method1 said:


> Thanks, the next one should be ready very soon!


Well I’ll have to hold toes that it’s the one I pm’ed you. 

That would complete me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (6/2/18)

Final day to get entries in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (6/2/18)

final hours!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (6/2/18)

Pm sent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/2/18)

Thanks so much for all your entries and suggestions!

The winners are:

@Vino1718 
@Greyz 
@Adephi 

PM your shipping details please and we'll get your RODEO out to you ASAP.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Vino1718 (7/2/18)

Thank you very much @method1. I'm so happy right now. Have never won anything before. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi (7/2/18)

Thank you so much @method1 !

PM incoming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## @cliff (7/2/18)

Well done chaps!! I'll get there one day

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Congratulations @Vino1718 , @Adephi and @Greyz , enjoy the spoils of war, see you in the next skirmish . 

Thanks @method1 for the great opportunity and competition.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Congrats on the win @Vino1718 , @Adephi and @Greyz 
Thanks for the comp @method1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/18)

@Greyz you better mix me a tester!!

Remember I know where you work...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (7/2/18)

Congrats dudes

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

Congratulations gents

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP (7/2/18)

congratz. I missed rhis one somehow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> @Greyz you better mix me a tester!!
> 
> Remember I know where you work...


Dam, lucky you. I'm going to have to review my order as I think this may have to be tried as well. Some feedback will be nice to finally make up my mind, as you know I an only looking to start with tobaccos now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, lucky you. I'm going to have to review my order as I think this may have to be tried as well. Some feedback will be nice to finally make up my mind, as you know I an only looking to start with tobaccos now.


No sweat bud. If your willing to fork for shipping I'll gladly send you 100ml
But be warned I'm a patient Vaper, that juice will get the Mother Time steep treatment.
I suspect a 2 week steep should suffice seeing as the tobacco is NET 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/18)

Greyz said:


> No sweat bud. If your willing to fork for shipping I'll gladly send you 100ml
> But be warned I'm a patient Vaper, that juice will get the Mother Time steep treatment.
> I suspect a 2 week steep should suffice seeing as the tobacco is NET
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


You sir are a gentleman and a scholar, if you are willing to part with some how can I resist. Thanking you in advance and will pm you the details, you can supply corresponding deposit details for payment. I have been shying away from tobacco but seem to be having an itch to try them. Even a 30 ml would be a experience , don't want to play hog with your mix and stash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, lucky you. I'm going to have to review my order as I think this may have to be tried as well. Some feedback will be nice to finally make up my mind, as you know I an only looking to start with tobaccos now.



Reports are a bit scarce at the moment but @Rude Rudi did a review here

Thanks again to everyone who entered.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Constantbester (7/2/18)

Congrats @Vino1718 , @Adephi and @Greyz hope you enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Max (8/2/18)

Well Done @Vino1718 , @Adephi and @Greyz - I do hope that your one shot Flavour ideas hit the shelves - Brilliant Competition @method1 and really hope all the ideas have helped.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (8/2/18)

Did you not say a special price will be awarded for 6th place? LOL

Congrats all you winners you!
Full reports expected ASAP. Maybe like a weekly report to see how it works out over time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (8/2/18)

Congratulations guys. 

Damn dead last LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee (8/2/18)

Gersh said:


> Congratulations guys.
> 
> Damn dead last LOL
> 
> ...


Second dead last. Eishlol

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (8/2/18)

Congrats 
@Vino1718 
@Adephi and 
@Greyz 
Thanks again @method1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival (8/2/18)

CONGRATS to the winners!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

